# HGH receptors



## serratus (Mar 27, 2017)

I've been on HGH for 4 months now and I intend to go on. I inject 3 times a day : upon waking up, one hour after W/O (6 days a week), 2 hours after last meal before going to bed (3 IUx3).
I lost fat on my belly but I'm not sure I got muscles
I have very few steroid-receptors, I'm wondering if some people have less HGH-receptors than others
My steroid receptors get saturated very early. I'm wondering if HGH receptors can be saturated as well


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2017)

serratus said:


> I've been on HGH for 4 months now and I intend to go on. I inject 3 times a day : upon waking up, one hour after W/O (6 days a week), 2 hours after last meal before going to bed (3 IUx3).
> I lost fat on my belly but I'm not sure I got muscles
> *i have very few steroid-receptors,* I'm wondering if some people have less HGH-receptors than others
> My steroid receptors get saturated very early. I'm wondering if HGH receptors can be saturated as well



Please elaborate.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 27, 2017)

Jin said:


> Please elaborate.


What he means is he used bunk gear


----------



## serratus (Mar 27, 2017)

I would have liked using bunk gear. I bought it with a friend of mine (common order). He gained I didn't. For instance, we bought a box of 1000 dianabol and shared it. It worked on him but not on me (it worked a little).


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

Doesnt HGH produce new receptors, by "dividing"? I dont know the exact term. Thats why HGH rocks.


----------



## serratus (Mar 28, 2017)

You mean hyperplasia. Can you elaborate your theory ? Have you read something about it ?


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

I dont know the english word. So if thats the word, cheers . Its not my theory, thats how HGH works.


----------



## serratus (Mar 28, 2017)

"that's how HGH works" what is your source of information ?


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

Wikipedia for example...


----------



## serratus (Mar 28, 2017)

OK I'll read it


----------

